# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe stoppen met roken zonder stress of overgewicht?

## FRANCOIS580

Roken is ongezond, daar is zelfs de meest verstokte kettingroker van overtuigd. De meerderheid der rokers willen van hun nicotineverslaving af, maar zien op tegen de stress en het overgewicht die er meestal mee gepaard gaan. Hoe kan je stoppen met roken zonder met deze vervelende bijwerkingen geconfronteerd te worden? 

Iedereen weet hoe ongezond roken wel is, niet in het minst de rokers zelf. Velen die willen stoppen maken zich echter zorgen over hun gewicht.Het is immers algemeen bekend dat wie stopt met roken kilo’s met ernstig overgewicht wordt geconfronteerd. Hoe komt het dat wie stopt met roken meestal problemen krijgt met zijn gewicht?

Het negatieve effect van roken op je gezondheid werd door heel wat wetenschappelijke onderzoeken zwart op wit aangetoond. Roken vergroot aanzienlijk je risico op levensbedreigende hart-en vaatziekten en kanker. Heb je daarbij hoge bloeddruk, een hoge concentratie aan slechte LDL cholesterol en/of diabetes dat worden deze gezondheidsrisico’s nog sterk verhoogd. Van verstokte rokers is ook geweten dat ze er een ongezonde levensstijl op na houden. Ze hebben een duidelijk gebrek aan lichaamsbeweging, hebben te kampen met overgewicht en houden er ongezonde gewoontes op na. Roken werkt verder je natuurlijk verouderingsproces in de hand en geraken nu ook meer en meer sociaal geïsoleerd. Voor jou nog geen redenen genoeg om eindelijk met je rookverslaving te stoppen?

*Versnelde stofwisseling*
Het overgewicht nadat je gestopt bent met roken heeft veel te maken met je metabolisme of stofwisseling. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek toonde immers aan dat roken je stofwisseling versnelt en je meer calorieën verbrandt. Ons metabolisme, of stofwisseling, is zijn alle biochemische processen die plaatsvinden in onze cellen en in ons organismen.

*Onze stofwisseling heeft verschillende functies: .../...*

Lees verder...

----------

